# how old for snorkling?



## JulieAB (Jul 2, 2012)

First time to Hawaii and first time snorkling. DS is 7.5 and very tall. He's not a strong swimmer, no treading water for long and mostly swims short distances with his head under the water ( has a hard the with doggy paddle or coming up for a breath mid swim without stopping completely).

Will he be able to snorkle around Oahu? Can you usually touch the bottom and are the reefs shallow? Should we get him a life vest or something? He wouldn't go alone, always with an adult.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 2, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> First time to Hawaii and first time snorkling. DS is 7.5 and very tall. He's not a strong swimmer, no treading water for long and mostly swims short distances with his head under the water ( has a hard the with doggy paddle or coming up for a breath mid swim without stopping completely).
> 
> Will he be able to snorkle around Oahu? Can you usually touch the bottom and are the reefs shallow? Should we get him a life vest or something? He wouldn't go alone, always with an adult.



Snorkeling is not for non swimmers.  I was a boy scout leader for 10 years and took four different groups of scouts to Sea Base in the Fla keys.

Before a scout could take snorkeling instructions, he had to pass the basic swim test.  

http://www.bsa333.org/Documents/Swim Test.pdf

If he can't pass this test he would not be allowed in water over his head if he was a loved one of mine or if I were responsible for him.  

A life jacket would let him look into the water but not actually snorkel.

A couple of weeks of swim lessons would be invaluable to his enjoyment of this vaca.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 2, 2012)

Thinking about Hanauma Bay, probably the easiest snorkeling area on Oahu:  The water may get to be over his head if he strays too far from shore.  There is some surge, so it may get a bit overwhelming if he's not confident in the water. The fish are around the coral reef area, but swimmers shouldn't walk on the reef - it can damage it. So he'd need to be in water maybe four feet or more deep to see much.  A float vest would definitely help him out, because he'd need to be able to safely float to even think about snorkeling.

A few ideas:  

Aulani Resort has a saltwater "swim with the fish" pool that is an enclosed reef tank, safe and shallow.  I have no idea if they have "day use" options available for that if you aren't staying there.

Someone suggested this to me for my SIL who is not a strong swimmer:  A boogie board with viewing portal to look down through and see fish.  No mask required, and if he's also wearing a vest, he'd be doubly safe.

Skip the snorkeling, and go to the Waikiki Aquarium instead.  It's a great place to see, very inexpensive admission, and has some awesome fish and exhibits.  Everyone stays dry, and you can talk about what you're seeing.  http://www.waquarium.org/

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## tompalm (Jul 2, 2012)

Concur with all that BMWguy said.  However, I would add that the snorkel might be too hard if just learning how to swim.  Maybe just use a mask and look around until he gets the feel and not afraid of water in the mask.  Once able to look under water and blow the water out of the mask, than consider a snorkel.  Practice in a pool, or at the lagoon at Hilton Hawaiian Village or lagoon at the Marriott resort.  Than go look at the fish.  Just stay close.  The nice thing about Hanamua Bay is that you can see the fish standing in the water and when you put your head under, it is a lot better.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 3, 2012)

Gosh, I'm not an athletic swimmer, but I can dog paddle, and I'm wondering if -I- can snorkle from everyone's description!  

For clarification. He can swim and has no issues with diving, going under water, etc. He just primarily bobs around the shallow end of our pool. He can swim side to side with one breath, but swimming the length, requiring a mid breath would take considerable effort.  That's why I wondered if he'd be able to stand up with his head above the water for breaths between dunking down to see fish?


----------



## Darlene (Jul 3, 2012)

We have taken our kids snorkeling since they were 3 years old, but we swim a lot. 
We start by putting them on a boogie board, and buying them just a mask. I put them across the boogie board, and lash it to me and pull them around with me in the water. You may want to just buy him water sandals or shoes rather than fins. If he does stand up in the water, they will protect his feet. 
Another option is to rent a boogie board that has a mask made into they board. Yes, they have these in Hawaii. It makes it easy from them to see into the water.  
The Walmarts in Hawaii have lots of gear, and sometimes it is cheaper to buy stuff there than rent it.


----------



## jacknsara (Jul 3, 2012)

*DVD to help learn to swim*

Aloha,
We used this dvd to help Sara transition from non swimmer to swimmer
http://www.totalimmersion.net/store/dvds/happy-laps.html 
It takes repeated watching different skills and trips to pool to get the hang of all of it.  Comfortable breathing is key.  The technique does work.
Jack
BTW - I have improved my swimming a lot by using the total immersion freestyle and breaststroke DVDs


----------



## Fisch (Jul 3, 2012)

just to throw this out there.  You should never stand on a reef.  It kills the eco system.  So if you are going to an area that is complete reef, they need to be able to swim without putting those feet down.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 3, 2012)

Fisch said:


> just to throw this out there.  You should never stand on a reef.  It kills the eco system.  So if you are going to an area that is complete reef, they need to be able to swim without putting those feet down.


Good to know! I'm completely clueless! Never been past my hips in the ocean! I figured we'd go to that hanama bay one and the lagoons at ko olina, but I honestly have no clue what to expect when "snorkling!"


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 3, 2012)

Another option, though it's tough to dive when snorkeling with these on, they do provide some bouyancy and warmth in cooler waters.  Plus there's a blow tube where you can blow in enough air to give you 'Mae Wests.'  And you can paddle on the surface with your goggles on and get a decent snorkeling experience.  Plus it's kind of a security blanket if you're not a strong swimmer.

Edited to add:  It appears they don't offer these in child sizes, unfortunately, but may be just what you'd like to have yourself.


----------



## ww1aerofan (Jul 3, 2012)

*Look for Snorkel Bob's or Boss Frogs viewport boogie boards!*

If they are not confident swimmers, you should only let them out in
dead calm water.  They also need to be somewhat maneuverable, to
avoid the coral formations.

Your best bet may be to rent the boogie boards from Boss Frogs or Snorkel
Bob's that have a center circular viewport in the front of the board.  Our
daughter was 7, and panicked with the whole mask and snorkel breathing tube set up.

My wife and I love to snorkel, so we rented one of these boards for a week
as a last resort---My daughter loved it!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 3, 2012)

Disclaimer: I am not recommending this.

If he knows how to breathe through the snorkel before he goes, there won't be an issue with him having to stop to breathe. He will breathe through the snorkel. 

My son is a weak swimmer because of the difficulty in taking breaths. He snorkels fine because he can stroke and kick and the snorkel solves the breathing problem. 

Have him practice in the pool with the mask and snorkel. The easiest way to learn is to stay in the shallow end, hold on to the edge of the pool, and just dip your face in far enough to "test" the mask. Then hold face in water while calmly breathing. The mask needs to fit well and be broken in so it won't fog up.

The best way to break in a mask is to soak it overnight in a fairly strong solution of Dawn === the whole mask should be submerged. The next morning rub a paste type tooth paste (gel does not work) over the inside and outside of the mask. Do this two or three times. Then soak again overnight in Dawn. The mask should no longer have the silicone film on it and should stay relatively clear. 

A nice snorkel will have some method to prevent flooding. 

I know that the good mask and snorkel are more expensive than the kiddie sets. In my opinion they are worth the extra money.

Happy snorkeling!

elaine


----------



## daventrina (Jul 3, 2012)

*Be CAREFUL in the water!*

7 1/2 can be old enough. See if you can find a snorkeling class in a local SCUBA shop or you could take one there. Some of the resorts have classes.

Be CAREFUL in the water! There are about 50 or so drownings in Hawaii every year. This guy was lucky (http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/160640355.html?id=160640355) Click to read about  Beach Safety. Water conditions can change in an instant!

If you are not a good swimmer and don't feel completely comfortable in the water a snorkeling vest would be a good idea. A wet suit not only provides environmental protection, but provides buoyancy.



Fisch said:


> You should never stand on a reef.  It kills the eco system.  So if you are going to an area that is complete reef, they need to be able to swim without putting those feet down.


I was going to say that...  Feet KILL coral \



glypnirsgirl said:


> I know that the good mask and snorkel are more expensive than the kiddie sets. In my opinion they are worth the extra money.elaine


Exactly. There isn't much that is more frustrating in the water that a mask that keeps leaking (except maybe getting low on air )...


Darlene said:


> ... You may want to just buy him water sandals or shoes rather than fins.


Keep in mind that swimming in the ocean without fins is like driving on the freeway in first gear. You kick your feet ... but don't go anywhere... 

All of that said... Some or our kids most memorable and exciting experiences in Hawaii have been in the ocean. But we got them snorkeling training and both were certified SCUBA divers at 12 in Monterey.



IMG_4290 by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## CarolF (Jul 3, 2012)

daventrina said:


> I was going to say that...  Feet KILL coral  \



and just to extend that thought ...

Coral is a live creature and scrapes and cuts from coral very easily fester.  Living material is deposited in the cut, often prolonging the wound healing process and, not uncommonly, creating infections requiring treatment with anti-biotic.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 3, 2012)

Okay, so I'll be calling the swim schools here today for a crash course.  

But can anyone recommend any "beginner" snorkle places on oahu?  My husband seems to remember wading out as a teenager and just seeing fish down around his legs, as if it's not far from the shore.  Is this not the case anymore?  Do you have to swim far from the beach?  Open water gives me the creeps.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 3, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> Gosh, I'm not an athletic swimmer, but I can dog paddle, and I'm wondering if -I- can snorkle from everyone's description!
> 
> For clarification. He can swim and has no issues with diving, going under water, etc. He just primarily bobs around the shallow end of our pool. He can swim side to side with one breath, but swimming the length, requiring a mid breath would take considerable effort.  That's why I wondered if he'd be able to stand up with his head above the water for breaths between dunking down to see fish?


Sounds like me.  I am not much of a swimmer; never have been.  When I'm in deeper water I mostly just lay on my back and kick or do an elementary backstroke. So I swim mostly with my legs. In fresh water I sink. 

I snorkel regularly in Hawaii and enjoy it immensely. I'm one of those people that has my own mask and fins (ordered from Snorkel Bob).  

I find it quite easy to just lay on my stomach and kick.  That's all you have to do.  With the fins it's quite easy to tread water and take care of chores such as clearing the mask.  I make sure that I don't get far enough out that I can't get back to shallower water.  I also make sure I know where there might be rip currents. I don't snorkel where there aren't other people snorkeling.  

My point being that you don't need to be a strong swimmer to enjoy snorkeling as long you don't do stupid things and you know enough to know what things are stupid.  Practice first in a pool, or in the sandy area at a beach in several feet of water until  you get the hang of it.  If you feel really uncertain use a noodle for extra flotation.  I don't like the noodles, but a lot of people seem to like them.

Same things go for your dad. 



Fisch said:


> just to throw this out there.  You should never stand on a reef.  It kills the eco system.  So if you are going to an area that is complete reef, they need to be able to swim without putting those feet down.



Yep. Just like the area around Captain Cook's Monument, where the kayakers have completely killed the reef around the landing areas. 

When I put in at a beach I look for areas where there deep water on the shore side of the reef.  If I want to explore the ocean side of the reef I look for an opening in the reef that is deep enough to get through and that doesn't have a strong rip current.  (Those two conditions often mutually exclusive, as that low spot in the reef will be the main outlet for water that comes of the reef to return back to the ocean.  

That's also a matter of safety.  Snorkeling over a shallow reef is quite dangerous - one of the stupid things - as a crashing wave can cast you into the reef formation with serious consequences to your health and well-being.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 3, 2012)

It may be too late for getting them ready for this trip.  But there's always the next trip!

I agree with the others that strong swimming skills is the first priority.  Beyond that, they need to be able to use the snorkel (practicing in a pool), not be afraid of fish and other animals, have a respect for the coral, and much more.  There's a lot involved, and unless kids have a lot of exposure, they're not going to have all the needed skills.



JulieAB said:


> But can anyone recommend any "beginner" snorkle places on oahu?


I've never snorkelled there (just swam), but I hear excellent things about Ko'olina being perfect for beginners.

The best snorkelling (IMHO) is at Hanauma Bay, but there's so much shallow coral that you have to swim over that I'm not sure I would recommend it to beginners.  But the fish there are absolutely incredible.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 3, 2012)

A good first snorkeling experience is from a boat on a snorkeling outing.  The boat takes you to a safe snorkeling location.  They have experienced people on board who are accustomed to dealing with first time snorkelers.  For a newbie it's much easier to put on the gear and dive in from a boat then it is to do a shore entry.  They have noodles and all of the gear.  You can always stay close to the boat.  

If a person can lay in the water and kick, they can probably snorkel successfully and safely.  Oh - and you have to be able to not panic if a bit of salt water gets in the snorkel.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 3, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> But can anyone recommend any "beginner" snorkle places on oahu?  My husband seems to remember wading out as a teenager and just seeing fish down around his legs, as if it's not far from the shore.  Is this not the case anymore?  Do you have to swim far from the beach?  Open water gives me the creeps.



As I said in my first post, Hanauma Bay is probably the easiest snorkeling on Oahu.  It is a very wide beach, with coral heads not all that far from shore.  It is a State Underwater Park, and is a very nice area for a family beach day.  It's about the best you can do.  

Be aware that there is limited parking, and you have to get there early to get in the gate.  Once the parking lot spaces are filled, they won't let anyone else in until someone leaves.

Dave


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jul 3, 2012)

Fisch said:


> just to throw this out there.  You should never stand on a reef.  It kills the eco system.  So if you are going to an area that is complete reef, they need to be able to swim without putting those feet down.


I agree.  Never stand on a reef.  

There are life vests that can be worn to keep on the surface, but these can give over-confidence to a weak swimmer.  When we snorkled we wore light snorkle vests that made it less effort to just drift around over the fish.

Snorkles can leak and are actually kind of dangerous.  If a weak swimmer inhaled and got a tube full of water, it would cause total panic and he'd never remember to use residual air to blow it clear.

I was reading this past week about dry drowning and snorkles. Here's a video about dry drowning http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=da7RFuWCLrg


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 3, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> <<SNIPPED>> Can you usually touch the bottom and are the reefs shallow?



Reefs are living and should never be stood on.  Yes often the water over them is shallow (less than 3 feet) but again, standing on them will damage/kill them.

If he cannot swim confidently, I would not take him snorkeling unless on a sandy, shallow beach.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 3, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> As I said in my first post, Hanauma Bay is probably the easiest snorkeling on Oahu. It is a very wide beach, with coral heads not all that far from shore. It is a State Underwater Park, and is a very nice area for a family beach day. It's about the best you can do.


I have to disagree. There is a lot of shallow coral and trenches between the coral, and an inexperienced swimmer/snorkeler would have a hard time avoiding the coral -- either walking on it, getting washed into it, etc.

A more sandy, open area (like suggested by Yvonne, and I think Ko'olina is supposed to be a lot like that) or snorkeling from a boat (like Steve suggested) would probably be a much better first experience.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 3, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> I have to disagree. There is a lot of shallow coral and trenches between the coral, and an inexperienced swimmer/snorkeler would have a hard time avoiding the coral -- either walking on it, getting washed into it, etc.
> 
> A more sandy, open area (like suggested by Yvonne, and I think Ko'olina is supposed to be a lot like that) or snorkeling from a boat (like Steve suggested) would probably be a much better first experience.



Ko'olina was what I was thinking when I suggested it.  We've snorkeled in two of the (I think it is) four tidal pool areas.  They were all sandy; one had clear water while the other was pretty churned up and cloudy.  That said, we did see some interesting fish in both.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 3, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> I have to disagree. There is a lot of shallow coral and trenches between the coral, and an inexperienced swimmer/snorkeler would have a hard time avoiding the coral -- either walking on it, getting washed into it, etc.
> 
> A more sandy, open area (like suggested by Yvonne, and I think Ko'olina is supposed to be a lot like that) or snorkeling from a boat (like Steve suggested) would probably be a much better first experience.




I meant the beach area outside of the water was wide, not the area in the water.  The reef is definitely close to the shoreline, but for an inexperienced child, it would mean the chance to see fish closer to shore.

Once the novelty of snorkeling wore off, the beach is a great place for a family day.

Dave


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 3, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> . So he'd need to be in water maybe four feet or more deep to see much.  e



Somehow I missed this part of your post before. Close to shore and 4ft is our cup of tea!  He's 54 in on his flat feet so this gives me hope! 

The pool noodle idea is good too. Exactly how early in the morning should we try to be there for a spot?


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 3, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> Somehow I missed this part of your post before. Close to shore and 4ft is our cup of tea!  He's 54 in on his flat feet so this gives me hope!
> 
> The pool noodle idea is good too. Exactly how early in the morning should we try to be there for a spot?



I'd say arrive no later than 9 or so.  I've driven by there at 10 and it was already closed, especially on weekends.  Later in the afternoon, say after 3 or so, it opens up again.  In between it's a "one out, one in" kind of thing.

Let me again mention the boogie board with viewing port.  It'll give him a safe thing to hang onto, and still be able to see fish under the water.  Think of a glass bottom boat. Sort of. 

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 4, 2012)

I have to add my vote to the "do NOT stand up" crowd.  It kills the coral reef.

In my opinion, if you can't swim, you should not be in the ocean.  The ocean has waves, and currents, and unexpected things happen.  That's why so many people drown in Hawaii every year.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jul 4, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> A good first snorkeling experience is from a boat on a snorkeling outing.  The boat takes you to a safe snorkeling location.  They have experienced people on board who are accustomed to dealing with first time snorkelers.  For a newbie it's much easier to put on the gear and dive in from a boat then it is to do a shore entry.  They have noodles and all of the gear.  You can always stay close to the boat.
> 
> If a person can lay in the water and kick, they can probably snorkel successfully and safely.  Oh - and you have to be able to not panic if a bit of salt water gets in the snorkel.



I'd actually disagree with this.  My daughters are good swimmers, we've got our own gear including snorkel vests and have done lots of snorkel boat trips, although in the caribbean not HI.  Way too many of the trips have been difficult snorkeling because of rough water, with waves that made floating tough, difficulty getting in and out of the boats, etc.  Yes, a few were good, and as an experienced snorkeler, I could handle many of the situations.  But many times my daughters and lots of other passengers weren't able to enjoy the view.  Unless you know it's going to be like glass, jumping into open water with snorkel gear and being comfortable requires good swimming skills.  It's not where I'd take a weak swimmer.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 4, 2012)

stmartinfan said:


> I'd actually disagree with this.  My daughters are good swimmers, we've got our own gear including snorkel vests and have done lots of snorkel boat trips, although in the caribbean not HI.  Way too many of the trips have been difficult snorkeling because of rough water, with waves that made floating tough, difficulty getting in and out of the boats, etc.  Yes, a few were good, and as an experienced snorkeler, I could handle many of the situations.  But many times my daughters and lots of other passengers weren't able to enjoy the view.  Unless you know it's going to be like glass, jumping into open water with snorkel gear and being comfortable requires good swimming skills.  It's not where I'd take a weak swimmer.



And I would totally disagree with this, based on my experiences in Hawaii.  I have seen many more accidents and people in obvious trouble at beaches in Hawaii than I have on boats.  Most trips to Hawaii at least once I see someone at a beach coming out of the water cut and bleeding.  I've never seen that on a boat trip.  when we stayed at Lawai Beach Club one time we could sit on the lanai with a Mai Tai and watch people getting in trouble.

Also I have *never* seen anyone on a boat excursion standing on the coral reef, killing the reef.  But at beaches it's commonplace to see people standing on the reef.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 4, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> As I said in my first post, Hanauma Bay is probably the easiest snorkeling on Oahu. ...
> Dave


Sometimes that is true... 

When the tide is going out, the current through the slots (dive here) can be more than you can swim against. 





The best snorkeling is outside the barrier reef. We had a great dive there. But ended up swimming against the ebb tide (which is why you plan to end a dive with 500# We used 300# getting back through the slot).

More about Hanauma Bay (NOTE: "Be forewarned, however, this is an advanced dive, as rip currents can sweep you along.")

In the summer, some of the sites on the northshore can be very nice.

Check out shorediving.com for more information...

BASIC OCEAN SAFETY TIPS:


Swim in Lifeguarded Areas
*Never Swim Alone*
Don't Dive Into Unknown Water or Into Shallow Breaking Waves
Ask a Lifeguard About Beach and Surf Conditions Before Swimming
If You Are Unable to Swim Out of a Strong Current, Signal for Help
*Rely on Your Swimming Ability Rather Than a Flotation Device*
Look For, Read and Obey All Beach Safety Signs and Symbols
*If in Doubt, Just Stay Out!*


----------



## danb (Jul 4, 2012)

*Snorkeling in Hawaii*

I agree about not walking on the reefs. Seen so many people do it. Tuesday at Lanikai beach a couple of small shacks swam by only 10 ft from shore. They sure cleared out the water quickly.


----------



## jlr10 (Jul 4, 2012)

You do not have to be a strong swimmer to snorkel if you are in a relatively flat snorkel area.  DH can't really swim but has snorkeld a few times - In Hanauma Bay at at tunnels on Kauai.  He liked Hanauma Bay a lot as he could just stand in the water, put his mask down and watch the fish, as they were close to the shore (This was on sand, not coral.  We both know to never stand on coral.)  If DS wants to be able to stand up he needs to stay away from the coral, which can be done here.  

Although I still don't agree that this is a great place to snorkel, in general.  When we were there all the coral was brown and the water was overcrowded with people.  It is safe, but unless you are diving, does not have a good view of nice coral IMHO


----------



## klpca (Jul 4, 2012)

Lots of good info here. Based upon our last 10 - 12 trips, I would offer the following:

I agree with Steve about snorkeling of for a boat. Those were definitely the easiest for us. The water is sufficiently deep so that you won't have to worry about stepping on any coral. The staff are helpful for beginners - they have seen it all. They have the flotation belts and pool noodles too. We've never had any issues with waves. Perhaps the Carribbean is different from Hawaii. I've only snorkeled in Hawaii. Our favorite snorkeling is off of the Big Island.

I was scared to snorkel in Hanauma Bay because it was low tide and I felt like I was right on top of the coral. I did it but I didn't enjoy it. I have pretty bad claustrophobia so I think it may just be me though.

My youngest daughter went on a snorkel trip off of the big island when she was nine. She couldn't do it. She was a proficient swimmer but hated having the mask on her face and didn't like breathing through the snorkel. You just never know. This same kid had no problem jumping off of the rock cliff into the water though. Go figure!

I'm sure you will have fun no matter what. I would have him either use a noodle if he can snorkel, or the boogie board with the see through mask if he doesn't like the snorkel.


----------



## barefootnAR (Jul 4, 2012)

Please DONOT use a noodle as a flotation device for your son.These items can float way.  He should wear a snorkel vest and they do come in kids sizes, when ever he is in the water at this stage. The snorkel vest and board is a good combination. From experience we always had our nieces and nephews in snorkel vest when they were 3 to 8 or 9 yrs and they swam like little fish. Plus Dad never let them snorkel with any adult that didn't also have a snorkel vest on. You must be safe to help the youngster if they need help. All 4 adults were advance snorkelers and swimmers but two adults always had on the vest when we had the kids. Safety in the ocean is different than safety in a pool.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 4, 2012)

We have no desire to go out far at all or be standing on any reefs.  I just meant, are there parts up closer to the beach in shallow water where we can just dunk under and look (standing on sand), as jrl said.  From the pictures of the bay, especially when it's low tide, it looks like we could see a bit, though I understand it won't be ideal.  I think it will be good enough for us though!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 4, 2012)

I remember taking two girlfriends with me to the Big Island and one of the things they wanted to do was snorkel. We did a boat tour that went to two sites.  At the first, the water was so rough with a significant current.  One of them never got in the water due to barfing and the other went back onto the boat after about 15 minutes of fighting the water.  Our second stop was better but the first gal never could get into the water after getting so nauseated.  Clearly snorkeling for her was not a wise choice.

Point is, not all boats take you to smooth, flat water . . . and even if the area is known to be OK, it could be less than desirable for novice swimmers/snorkelers.

You've received a lot of great advice here, so I'm sure you'll make the best decision for your son.  Have a great time!


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 5, 2012)

*Don't forget Kauai*

When I was last on Kauai, in the Poipu area, we went snorkling at Shipwreck beach (?) which was across the street from Brenecky's restaurant in south Poipu Beach.  There was a reef or sand bar and within that it was very shallow.  Perhaps 2-3 feet max and no surf.  Great for kids. Great for teaching or practicing snorkling.


----------



## Dollie (Jul 5, 2012)

*Poipu Beach Park not Shipwreck Beach*



BJRSanDiego said:


> When I was last on Kauai, in the Poipu area, we went snorkling at Shipwreck beach (?) which was across the street from Brenecky's restaurant in south Poipu Beach.



Shipwreck Beach is not across the street from Brenecky's restaurant.  Poipu Beach Park is and is exactly as stated.



BJRSanDiego said:


> There was a reef or sand bar and within that it was very shallow.  Perhaps 2-3 feet max and no surf.  Great for kids. Great for teaching or practicing snorkling.



Just don't want anyone to confuss the two.  Shipwreck Beach is by the Hyatt and is not shallow, not kid friendly, and can be difficult.  As Kauai Revealed says "High surf can create very unfavorable conditions.  Even during clam seas, swimming is somethines difficult."

Poipu Beach Park is a great area for kids, the monk seals and turtles like it too.  The cove area is good for kids and the area to the right of the sandbar isn't too bad for adult snoorkling either.  There are lifeguards, picnic tables, swings, and facilities.


----------



## geoand (Jul 5, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> And I would totally disagree with this, based on my experiences in Hawaii.  I have seen many more accidents and people in obvious trouble at beaches in Hawaii than I have on boats.  Most trips to Hawaii at least once I see someone at a beach coming out of the water cut and bleeding.  I've never seen that on a boat trip.  when we stayed at Lawai Beach Club one time we could sit on the lanai with a Mai Tai and watch people getting in trouble.
> 
> Also I have *never* seen anyone on a boat excursion standing on the coral reef, killing the reef.  But at beaches it's commonplace to see people standing on the reef.



I have lost count of the number of trips I have taken to Hawaii.  Have never seen anyone hurt while on a boat dive.  Last trip in January, I helped a woman who had been knocked down by the surf.  She was completely helpless and was being pushed and pulled and pounded by the surf.  Same trip, my buddy ended up helping a child who was separated from his noodle and was having severe problems keeping head over water.  Parents didn't notice until he brought him to shore.


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 5, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Sounds like me.  I am not much of a swimmer; never have been.  When I'm in deeper water I mostly just lay on my back and kick or do an elementary backstroke. So I swim mostly with my legs. In fresh water I sink.
> 
> I snorkel regularly in Hawaii and enjoy it immensely. I'm one of those people that has my own mask and fins (ordered from Snorkel Bob).
> 
> ...




I can't swim AT ALL, I always sink - but I do love to snorkel  Never been to Hawaii, but on both my Mexico trips we went on a snorkeling boat trip, and the guides were wonderful.  They kept an eye out for us "no-swimmers" and I never felt unsafe.  When it was just my husband and myself snorkeling from Cozumel Palace I made sure I stayed close to him!  (AND not too far from the entry point)


----------



## geoand (Jul 5, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> First time to Hawaii and first time snorkling. DS is 7.5 and very tall. He's not a strong swimmer, no treading water for long and mostly swims short distances with his head under the water ( has a hard the with doggy paddle or coming up for a breath mid swim without stopping completely).
> 
> Will he be able to snorkle around Oahu? Can you usually touch the bottom and are the reefs shallow? Should we get him a life vest or something? He wouldn't go alone, always with an adult.



This is a gentle reminder that this should be his experience.  Don't force the issue with him.  If he doesn't want to try it, don't force it.  Have to say that any adult in the ocean with him must have a vest on that fits.  He must have a vest also.  Ocean conditions can change immediately.  I remember doing a boat snorkel with DW and DD.  DD was 10 or 11.  She was an accomplished swimmer at the time.  Swim team member since age since 8.  She did all events.
She was in water with DW and I was about 20 yards away and I got a cramp in my calf and I yelled in pain.  Was not in trouble (know how to do dead man float, etc) and was more exasperated than anything.  Daughter was a bullet to me to help and she got to me before the guy on the surf board did.

We have our own mask, fins, and shorty wet suits.  We never snorkel without them.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 6, 2012)

IMO, Hawaiian waters are much more difficult to swim in compared to, say, the Caribbean.  Unlike Caribbean beaches, which tend to slope gradually, Hawaiian beaches tend to drop off quickly and deeply, which can translate into rocking waves, making entry AND exit difficult.  I wouldn't let my child of any age snorkel, especially off shore, unless I was confident that he could tread water if separated from his floation device and, most importantly, not panic.  Most people are naturally bouyant in ocean waters, except when they panic and start flailing.  Learning how to flip over and float is a skill that everyone should master, right along with learning how to tread water.     

I third the recommendation to go out on a boat for his first trip.  Being able to sit on a ladder to put on fins and your mask is so much less intimdating than having to walk in backwards and time waves.  Boats also avoid rip tides, plus all are staffed with lifeguards.  If you can't do a boat tour, then certainly target protected bays that are recommended for beginners. 

I recommend snorkeling vests for everyone, even great swimmers, for no other reason than because they make spotting you easier.  They also come in handy in case of an unexpected cramp or rip tide, etc.   However, you have to have the presence of mind to inflate it, which goes back to the "don't panic" mantra.  I'd also recommend a wetsuit top, which adds warmth and added buoyancy.  7.5 year old kids tend to not have any body fat, and Hawaiian water can be cold even in the summer. 

I see that you're looking into swim lessons.  I think that's a great idea.  BTW, private lessons are so worth it vs. group lessons, IMO.  One on one attention makes a huge difference. And privates usually ends up being more cost effective than group lessons because they'll only need one or two hour lessons.  As with everything, some instructors are better than others, so definitely get recommendations on teachers and work your schedule around the teacher instead of the other way around. 

Good luck and happy snorkeling!


----------



## jpc763 (Jul 6, 2012)

I have to weigh in here.  I spend a LOT of time in the water snorkeling and I have snorkeled every inch of all 4 of Ko Olina's Lagoons.  I have also spent a LOT of time at Hanauma Bay and have taken small kids out many times.

I strongly recommend Ko Olina Lagoons OVER Hanauma Bay for a beginner swimmer.  The shape of the lagoons offers a wall that is not in the direct current and is teeming with sea life.  Lagoon 2 is my personal favorite as there are often turtles there in the morning.  There is also a large rock formation that you can walk to that has a lot of fish swimming around it.  Lagoon 3 is also good with very nice walls that offer a lot of fish.  The bottom is sand so there is minimal risk of standing on coral.

Here is a picture of lagoon 3.  The areas where there are black arrows are areas that your son will be able to enjoy the fish.  In our trip in March this year, there was a large sea turtle eating at the right arrow.






Have a great time!


----------

